# Your TOP 10 Products of 2010.



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

What were the Top 10 products you reached for in 2010?

_I'm new so my reply is being held for moderation_


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

These are things I reached for often....

  	1) MSF Natural - Med. Deep, Dark






  	2. UDPP




  	3) Revlon Colorstay / Normal formula - 400 Caramel




  	4) MAC 187





  	5) ELF Powder Brush



  	6) Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Powder





  	7) MAC Eyelash Curler





  	8) Iman Second to None Stick Foundation  - Clay 2, Clay 3





  	9) MAC Prolongwear - NC45





  	10) L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara - Carbon Black


----------



## couturesista (Jan 9, 2011)

MAC Studio Finish Concealer
  	Makeup Forever HD Brush
  	Lancome Oscillating Mascara
  	Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara
  	MAC Revealing Lipglass
  	MAC Sublime Shine Dazzleglass Creme
  	MAC Bronze cream colour base ( on my cheeks)
  	NYX Copper Blush


  	This is my everyday face routine.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 9, 2011)

My top 10 are

  	1. MAC EyeBrow Crayon
  	2. Mylanta (on face for oily skin)
  	3. SmashBox Photofinish
  	4. MAC SPF Select 15 Foundation in NC50/55
  	5. MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in DeepDark
  	6. Studio Finish Concealer- NW45
  	7. Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer
  	8. Kabuki Brush- Sigma
  	9. MAC Blot powder Deep Dark
  	10. Zoom Fast Black Lash

  	Oh yeah my Lovely Fingers!!!!! Lol


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 9, 2011)

In no particular order:

  	1 CoverGirl Lash Blast Mascara [the blue packaging]
  	2 MAC MSF Natural - Deep Dark
  	3 MAC Chillin' Creamsheen
  	4 Sigma Flat Top Kabuki
  	5 Primark Kabuki Brush - cheap brush in price, but the quality is decent.
  	6 Graftobian Glamour Creme HD - Midnight Marigold
  	7 MAC Hipness Blush
  	8 MAC Hug Me Lipstick
  	9 Clinique Creme Liner - Black
  	10 MAC MSF - Comfort


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 9, 2011)

*My Top 10 *

  	1. Chesnut Liner
  	2. Lip Conditioner
  	3. Moth To A Flame Dazzleglass
  	4. 187 Brush
  	5. Stud Eye Brow Pencil
  	6. MAC SSF NC50
  	7. MAC SF NC50
  	8. Mac Mineralize Skinfinish Deep Dark
  	9. Plush Lash Mascara
  	10. Nars Botan Brush


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 9, 2011)

my top ten for 2010

  	1) sleek contour kit
  	2) sff in nc 50
  	3) sf powder nw 43
  	4) modesty lipstick
  	5) loreal volumious mascara
  	6)loreal decrease eye primer
  	7) coastal scent concealer quad in dark
  	8) coastal scents flat top bronzer brush
  	9) coastal scents 36 smokey palette
  	10) loreal magic perfecting base


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 9, 2011)

1. Mufe Face and Body Foundation 2. Mufe HD Concealer 3. Mufe Eyebrow Corrector 4. Ben Nye Banana Powder 5. Chanel Inimitable Mascara 6. Mufe Rouge Artist Lipstick (Moulin Rouge) 7. Nars Blush (LoveJoy)  8. Mac 109 small contour brush 9. Mufe Aqua Black Shadow/Liner 10. Mac Lipstick (Honeyflower)


----------



## sss215 (Jan 9, 2011)

1.  NARS Sheer Matte in Tortuga
  	2.  MAC Revenge is Sweet Lip Gloss
  	3. MAC Bite of an Apple Blush
  	4. Extra Virgin Olive Oil to remove makeup
  	5. Clarisonic Mia
  	6. NARS Gilda Blush
  	7. MAC 130 brush
  	8. NARS Bourganville gloss
  	9. MAC Cunning lipstick
  	10 MUFE Full Coverage Concealer #18


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 9, 2011)

This is HARD:

  	1. UD Naked Palette
  	2. Illamasqua Lipsticks (2 are tied: Welt and Drench)
  	3. Illamasqua RF Foundation
  	4. Beauty Blender sponge
  	5. MAC 217
  	6. SK Skunk Brush
  	7. Anti Chaffing gel (primer)
  	8. MAC MSFN
  	9. Maybelline Full n Soft mascara
  	10. Illamasqua Katie blush

  	Also have to list:

  	CeraVe PM
  	TFSI
  	Stila Smudgesticks
  	Illamasqua Satin Primer,
  	MAC 165 brush,
  	Illamasqua Unrequited blush,
  	theBalm DownBoy blush,
  	MAC LE blushes (Hipness, the Perfect Cheek, Bite of An Apple)
  	BE Buxom l/g
  	MAC Rebel l/s
  	Bobbi Brown creamy concealer


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 9, 2011)

My top 10 products are:

1 - Mac Dipdown Fluidline
2 - Nars Coconut Grove e/s
3 - Chanel Extrait de Gloss - the nude one
4 - Mac Darkly My Dear Blush
5 - My Hakuhodo brushes - ALL of them! 
6 - Mac Mineralized Foundation SPF15
7 - Sugarpill Cold Heart Quad
8 - Chanel Inimitable Mascara
9 - Dollywink Liquid Eye Liner
10 - Mac Fix +


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 9, 2011)

in no particular order:
  	-loreal magic perfecting base (primer)
  	-mac get away bronze blush
  	-mac pro long wear fdtn
  	-maybelline falsies mascara
  	-mac smooth harmony beauty powder (bronzer)
  	-carmex cherry lip balm stick
  	-coverfx big coverup kit (3 cream fdtns in one)
  	-mac frankly fresh lipglass (LoL collex)
  	-mac mystery powder from 2008 stylistics (it's been rocking my world lately and comes with a refill for the beeeauuutiful palette!)

  	*honorable mentions: UD's duo eyeliner black and brown that came with the naked palette! they need to make more of those!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello all,

  	Happy New Year!!!!

  	Top 10 of 2010 are as follows: in no particular order 

  	1. MAC MSF Natural (Dark)
  	2. Loreal Magic Perfecting Base
  	3. NARS Smudge-proof eyeshadow base
  	4. MAC ProLong Wear Foundation
  	5. Maybelline Falsies Mascara
  	6. Diorshow Maximizer (eyelash primer) Amazing!!!!!!!!
  	7. Urban Decay "Naked" Palette
  	8. Neosporin Overnight lip therapy 
  	9. Sigma Makeup F80 (flat top kabuki) F82 (round kabuki) brushes 
  	10. Cargo 2-n-1 foundation/concealer


----------



## Sass (Jan 10, 2011)

ud naked palette
  	mac perfect topping msf
  	nars torrid blush
  	mac fresh brew l/s
  	mac pro longwear foundation
  	orly galaxy girl n/p
  	dior extase mascara
  	mac venomous villains collection
  	stila kajal e/l in onyx
  	mac viva glam cindy l/g


----------



## honybr (Jan 10, 2011)

My Top 10:


 		L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes 	
 		UD Naked palatte 	
 		NARS Mounia blush 	
 		MAC Bite of an Apple blush 	
 		Ecotools blush brush 	
 		L'Oreal Carbon Black kohl eyeliner 	
 		NARS Strawberry Fields lipgloss 	
 		KatVon D Hellbent lipgloss 	
 		MAC lipliner (I have several that I use with every lipgloss I own) 	
 		Clarisonic Mia


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 10, 2011)

*My Top Ten*



 		Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin 	
 		MAC Pearlglide in Lord it Up 	
 		MAC Eyeshadow in Satin Taupe 	
 		MAC Mascara - Plush Lash 	
 		Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero 	
 		Urban Decay Naked Palette 	
 		OPI Tickle My Francey 	
 		Essie Hot Coco 	
 		Sephora Eyelash Curler 	
 		Vera Wang Princess Perfume


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 10, 2011)

My top 10:

  	1. Clarisonic Mia
  	2. Revlon Colorstay Foundation with Mac SFF mixed in
  	3. Mac Darkly my Dear
  	4. Nars Brousse e/s
  	5. Mac Lithe p/g
  	6. Mac Sunny by Nature MSF
  	7. Mac #130 Brush for foundation
  	8. Peter Thomas Roth moisturizer and Retinol Fusion
	9. Target Up Makeup Remover Wipes
  	10. Mac Hey e/s


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 10, 2011)

Jewel7 said:


> These are things I reached for often....
> 
> 1) MSF Natural - Med. Deep, Dark
> 
> ...



 	 Wow  a lot of your favs are my holy grails!!

  	Mine are
  	Revlon Colorstay in Caramel for oily skin
  	Loreal Voluminous mascara in Carbon Black
  	Loreal Lineur Intense liner in carbon black
  	MAC MSFN in Deep
  	MAC Prep n Prime Transparent Finishing powder
  	MAC Shy Girl l/s
  	MAC Mulch e/s
  	MAC VGV l/g
  	UDPP eye primer
  	Wet n Wild brow pencil in Mink Brown


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 10, 2011)

You ladies are going to make me shop, but I see a lot of items that I own. Some that I use and some that I haven't touched yet.


----------



## missminikat (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh wow, this is hard! In no particular order...



 MAC #187 brush  
 UD Naked Palette  
 MAC Ladyblush blushcreme (I can’t believe this is being d/c, I wear it every day!) 
 Revlon Photoready foundation in Vanilla 
 Diorshow Iconic mascara in chestnut 
 Girlactik Timeless e/s 
 MAC Stereo Rose MSF 
 OPI Off With Her Red 
 MAC Light Medium MSFN  
 UDPP


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 10, 2011)

Numbered, but not ranked in order, LOL


1. MAC Mineralize  Skinfinish in Deep Dark

2. Wet 'n' Wild Ultimate Brow Kit in Dark Brown

3. MAC Paint Pot in Groundwork. (My first, and best nude eyeshadow base, I dunno why I ever strayed)

4. Neosporin Lip Health, Daily Hydration Therapy

5. Make Up For Ever HD Blush in 10/Skinny Dipping

6. Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black

7. MAC Pearlglide  Eye Liner in Undercurrent

8. Urban Decay 24/7  Eye Liner in Zero

9. Beauties Factory Eye Shadow in  575/Toffee (this is the color equivalent of MAC Corduroy, but is about 90% cheaper, I use it everytime I use shadow. Excellent blending color for my complexion)

10. L'Oreal Lineur Intense Carbon Black


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

In no particular order:

  	1. MAC 138 [for blush]
  	2. MAC 165 [for highlighting]
  	3. UDDP
  	4. MUFE HD 123 + HD powder
  	5. Ecotools bamboo bronzer brush
  	6. MUFE HD elixer
  	7. The Brush Guard
  	8. MAC peaches blush
  	9. MAC by candlelight
  	10. MUFE Aqua Eyes mascara

  	*honorable mention: Make Up For Ever's Rock For Ever Traincase.  Too many goodies to count, all great faves inside.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 11, 2011)

You guys are right, this is way hard.  My list (also in no particular order):



 		UD Naked Palette 	
 		MAC 190 brush 	
 		MAC 130 brush 	
 		Estee Lauder Double Wear Light Foundation, 4.0 intensity 	
 		Maybelline Great Lash Mascara 	
 		MAC Eyebrow pencil in Stud 	
 		UDDP 	
 		Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy 	
 		UD Lip Primer Potion 	
 		DHC Olive Cleansing Oil


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 23, 2011)

...


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

1.) MAC PLW foundation
  	2.) MSF shimpagne
  	3.) Ripe peach
  	4.) BOAA
  	5.) shu eyelash curler
  	6.) maybelline dream matte powder
  	7.) coastal scents large buffer brush
  	8.) Urban decay naked palette
  	9.) MAC face and body foundation
  	10.) WnW vanity palette


----------



## Hilde (Jan 23, 2011)

1: MAC well dressed blush
  	2:everyday minerals foundation
  	3:MAC hug me lipstick
  	4:Urban decay primer potion
  	5: MAC naked lunch es
  	6:MAC vex es
  	7:Ecotools blush brush
  	8:MAC 227 brush
  	9:MAC blushbaby blush
  	10: UD sin es

  	I seriously need to start getting and using other brands than MAC, but I'm pretty new to makeup so MAC has been my "gateway" into higher end makeup


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Dior Bronze Original Tan in Spicy Tan
  	Face Atelier Ultra Foundation
  	Mac Stud Brow Pencil
  	Lancome Definicils Mascara
  	MUFE cream liner in Black
  	YSL Powder in #4 for setting concealer 
  	Mac 130 Brush
  	MUFE Aqua Smokey Lash Mascara
  	YSL Touche Eclat Radiant Touch
  	Face Atelier Peach Lip Glaze


----------



## makeba (Jan 24, 2011)

MAC stud brow pencil
  	Iman Sable blush to contour my cheeks
  	NW40 studio finish concealor for my cheeks due to hypigmentation
  	MUFE HD 170 foundation
  	UDPP
  	Tan Ray paint ( if anybody has this and wants to get rid of it please contact me! )
  	MAC Studio Sculpt nw40 foundation (a dream for my skin during the winter months)
  	Sappalicious lipgloss
  	Plum liner
  	Style Curve lipstick (the perfect color I have been lookin for)


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 24, 2011)

I could probably do 10 for each makeup category!!! lol

  	Top 10 products:

  	1. MAC Studio Fix Foundation
  	2. MAC Strobe Liquid
  	3. MAC 187 Brush
  	4. UDPP
  	5. MAC MSFN
  	6. MAC Pearlglide liners
  	7. Benefit Concealaholics Kit
  	8. UDPP Alice in Wonderland Palette
  	9. MAC Dazzleglass
  	10. Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss

  	Fave MAC collections:

  	Venomous Villains, Fabulous Felines, To The Beach, Tartan Tale


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is a narrowed down version....However, I have plenty more! 

  	1. MAC MSF Deep Dark
  	2. Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	3. MAC Groundwork Paint Pot
  	4. ELF powder brush
  	5. Ecotools blush brush
  	6. MAC Fresh Brew L/S
  	7. NYX Megashine L/G in Desert
  	8. Maybelline Colorsensational L/S in Toffee Tango
  	9. Maybelline Full 'n Soft mascara
  	10. Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Rose Gold (just recently discovered this when used lightly is the perfect highlight <3)


----------



## makeupbymichyt (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njqOrBr9wW0 i made a video on youtube for my fav beauty products of the year!


----------



## JillBug (Jan 24, 2011)

1. smashbox hd foundation
  	2. too faced shadow insurance
  	3. mac fresh brew lipstick
  	4. mac viva glam gaga lipglass
  	5. too faced natural eye palette
  	6. mac ladyblush blush creme
  	7. mac dazzlelash mascara
  	8. mac penultimate eyeliner
  	9. mac vanilla pigment
  	10. smashbox photo finish primer


----------



## miagirl07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my list:
  	1. Benefit porefessional
  	2. UDPP
  	3. Stila Illuminating powder foundation in 60 watts
  	4. UD ammo palette
  	5. Mac blanc type
  	6. Mac petticoat msf
  	7. occ lip tar in nfsw (perfect red on me)
  	8. Illamasqua lover
  	9. Mac pearlglide in black line
  	10. Stila illuminating powder in Rose gold (on me it looks like By Candlelight MSF)


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 24, 2011)

In no particular order:

  	MUFE HD foundation 123
  	MAC 138 brush
  	Ecotools bronzer brush
  	MAC ripe peach
  	UDPP
  	Stila #30 brush
  	MUFE HD elixer
  	MAC by candlelight
  	Stila kitten e/s
  	MUFE aqua smokey lash


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 25, 2011)

MAC 130 Brush
  	Aquaphor Lip Repair
  	MAC StudioFix Fluid
  	Retin-A Micro 0.04%
  	Fresh Brew Lustre Lipstick
  	MUFE Smoky Lash
  	MAC ProLongwear Concealer
  	Black Opal Foundation Stick
  	MAC Ruby Woo Lipstick
  	MAC Paint Pots


----------



## MoMique (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! This is a tough one..I do have waaaaay more than 10, but I'll play fair, I hope
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	No Specific order:

  	*LA Girl Perfecting Liquid Makeup(toffe/caramel)
  	*Revlon Colorstay(Caramel)
  	*MAC MSFN(Dark)
  	*Ben Nye Translucent Powder(Topaz)
  	*Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	*Elf Mineral Eyeshadow Primer
  	*Urban Decay 24/7 Liner(Zero)
  	*Wet 'n' Wild Brow Pencil(Mink Brown/Dark Brown)
  	*NArs Taj Mahal
  	*Kevyn Aucoin(Tatjana Berry)

  	Got to mention

  	MAC PLW Foundation(NC45/50)
  	Wet'n' Wild Color Icon Eyeshadows
  	MAC Gingerly/Ambering Rose Blush
  	MAC By Candlelight/Sunny By Nature MSF
  	Jordana Matte Terra Cotta Lipstick
  	Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner
  	Wet'n' Wild Cream Liner
  	Okay I'll stop here...But for a more indepth look, check out my YT video on my faves


----------



## Plummei (Feb 7, 2011)

No particular order -



 		Stila one step foundation 	
 		Clarisonic Plus 	
 		Moringa Body Butter 	
 		MUDE Micro HD Powder 	
 		Sephora by OPI - I'm with Brad 	
 		MAC Trax e/s 	
 		Stila Convertible Color - Rose 	
 		Moroccan Oil 	
 		Giorgio Armani Rouge Lipstick 400 	
 		Tom Ford Private Color Lipstick in Moroccan Rouge


----------

